# Club membership



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I realise I am geographically isolated from the rest of the mouse fancy however I have found it an enriching experience to converse with fanciers who have the knowledge and experience of raising domestic animals such as yourselves.

I would like to know if it is possible for a fancier from overseas to join a club such ad the NMC, AFRMA or RMCA.

Obviosly not as an exhibitor but more as a way to get access to information (magazines and newsletters) from international fancies and share information regarding our fancy in Australia.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The ECMA has a free basic membership, so there are active members from a few different continents, actually. There's a monthly published e-newsletter and forum (where I see you've joined--I replied!), and we've had articles, questions, and pictures submitted from people in Australia, Brazil, England, Canada, Croatia, Guam, and other places I can't remember right now. We don't currently have a lot in the way of paper-based materials (we like to stay as "green" and economically friendly to our members as possible), but I'd definitely encourage you to join, though of course I'm biased. 

I know you can also join the NMC and AFRMA as an overseas member and receive paper-based publications from the AFRMA, at least (and maybe the NMC too, I just don't know for sure one way or the other). I don't know if either of them has a free membership.

In some ways, it seems that Australia is like the US: a very big country with relatively few people who keep mice, so you're more spread out and thus you have many fewer shared resources overall than a place like the UK or the Netherlands, where people seem to live closer together. I could be wrong (I've never been to Australia), but that's the impression I get, and that's how it is in the US.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I would love that...
I've been a member of that forum for a while but never posted much because I could never keep up with so many forums LOL.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

NMC has a monthly newsletter and can be posted to anywhere but you have to speak to the secretary for a price.


----------

